# Bilateral Shoulder Injections



## gherimicheleCPC (Jan 15, 2014)

Drawing a blank...coding bilateral steroid injections for RT and LT shoulder.  
Do I bill 20610 RT                                 20610RT
            20610 LT 59    or 20610-50  or  20610LT 51


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 16, 2014)

I bill with modifier 50 on a single line with 1 unit for all Carriers including all BCBS and government payers have *not *had a denial in over 3 years.


----------



## amyjph (Feb 27, 2014)

Some of our carriers want 20610-50 on one line; for most we bill 20610-RT, 20610-LT w/ no problem.  The RT & LT is sufficient, we don't use 51 or 59 at all when we put it on two lines.


----------



## ollielooya (Feb 27, 2014)

--same here,OCD!  20610-50 with one unit and no issues.


----------



## marcijsmiles (Mar 25, 2014)

*20610*

I am glad I came across this thread because we are having a hard time deciphering how the insurance should process this code.  

Office notes were submitted to the carrier to reflect that the procedure performed was for injection, not for aspiration; however, the carrier is insistent that the benefit applies to the surgical deductible for aspiration, not the injection benefit.

Is there anyway, or rather, any special verbiage that can be utilized in order the get the carrier (Humana) to open their eyes?  OR do you see it as being part of a surgical procedure as well?  (Betamethasone acetate was injected into the shoulder.)


----------

